# Trying new casting technique



## wayneryan65 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have recently been fooling around with some different techniques with the Alumilite and I am loving the outcome...This is purple, aqua and white


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 11, 2014)

I really like those colors Wayne. Are you using the cutting board type molds with texture or smooth? Just curious. Great job!


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 11, 2014)

I use silicone molds that I made from Acrylic Sheets and blocks


----------



## Pitoon (Feb 11, 2014)

very nice, looks like marble.

Pitoon


----------



## robutacion (Feb 11, 2014)

New pour's are always of interest, anything different has a temptation factors, if you are making blanks for sale, best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## johncrane (Feb 11, 2014)

Wayne your technique and blanks are really good, you should of entered them in the birthday bash casting competition. also these will sell fast at the right price.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 11, 2014)

beautiful colors!

this one and the other "glass" one are great!

interested in any trades?  :biggrin:


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a pretty cool result. Has a layered efect. Close to marble.


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 11, 2014)

What ever the technique is, it works, thats a great looking blank


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 11, 2014)

Wayne, your production team isn't keeping up with the R&D department!:biggrin:

Harry


----------



## Mintman (Feb 11, 2014)

Great looking blank!  Thats going to make a great pen!


----------

